# Baby rabbits?



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

My lab dropped one of these critters at my feet still moving. I went back to the nest on the side of a huge maple stump in my front yard. Are these baby rabbits? The out side of nest was surrounded by what I think is rabbit fur. I thought rabbits Dug holes for babies. To big to be mouse babies. They are maybe 4 inches long. 

The one my Dog brought to me was still in good shape so I stuck it back in the nest with the other two. Covered it back up with the fur and dead grass the dog tore out of the nest. 
Not the greatest pic I didn’t think to get a picture of the one the dog dropped in front of me untill I moved back in the nest. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yes, rabbit's nest


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Yeah. We had one in our garden one year. It was gone once I found it. They looked like baby squirrels though.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

They show up on our lawns every year. Most fall victim to the lawn mowers blade.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Nostromo said:


> They show up on our lawns every year. Most fall victim to the lawn mowers blade.


Yep, I have 22 acres of CRP grass and fence rows and they make nest just like the in the OP in my mowed lawn. Mower blades and two unforgiving dogs are better then all the real predators I guess.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I guess the mom either comes back or doesn’t 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

mbirdsley said:


> I guess the mom either comes back or doesn’t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they come back to nurse but stay away so predators don't find the nest.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> They show up on our lawns every year. Most fall victim to the lawn mowers blade.


Yeah... ran a nest over when I was a kid... heard that gdrddghh sound and saw the chunks fly. One super lucky little bunny escaped the blades and made a dash for it!!

Too slow... my dog snatched it up LOL


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> Yeah... ran a nest over when I was a kid... heard that gdrddghh sound and saw the chunks fly. One super lucky little bunny escaped the blades and made a dash for it!!
> 
> Too slow... my dog snatched it up LOL


Oh no. That would be crazy to watch though. Rabbit making the mad dash only to caught by the dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Am I the only guy that mows around them, or has dogs trained to only kill on command? Guess that’s why I gots street cred with Mother Nature... 
Let them go so they can grow, then eat them. With this Covid BS, That bunny meat might come in handy by mid summer.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Vicious Fishous said:


> Am I the only guy that mows around them, or has dogs trained to only kill on command? Guess that’s why I gots street cred with Mother Nature...
> Let them go so they can grow, then eat them. With this Covid BS, That bunny meat might come in handy by mid summer.


Tularemia, also known as *rabbit fever*, is an infectious disease caused by the bacterium Francisella tularensis. Symptoms may include *fever*, skin ulcers, and enlarged lymph nodes. Occasionally, a form that results in pneumonia or a throat infection may occur.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Vicious Fishous said:


> Am I the only guy that mows around them, or has dogs trained to only kill on command? Guess that’s why I gots street cred with Mother Nature...
> Let them go so they can grow, then eat them. With this Covid BS, That bunny meat might come in handy by mid summer.


I am constantly on the lookout for Rabbit nests when I am cutting my accounts. I go around them. Baby rabbits have enough problems without being run over by some oblivious dumbasss on a lawnmower.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Had to stop gunner from going over there again and checked on the nest Looks like mom started to rebuild it it back up. Guess I won’t weed wack around the stump untill they are gone. Like the one poster said might need them latter to eat 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I think most of them drowned in the last rain. Those little bowls fill with water and it's off to the next batch.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Went back today and nothing was there. Just empty nest. I know they were there the next day afterand looked in good shape.They weren’t big enough to leave. Something must have gotten them. Nest dosent look tore up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Mama might have moved them.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Martin Looker said:


> Mama might have moved them.


I was thinking that too. But, google said bunnies are not really capable of moving baby rabbits. That’s the concensus on the internet rabbit sites 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If they are like some tame rabbits she might have eaten them.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Found an empty nest 2 weeks ago. Figured a predator got them.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Martin Looker said:


> If they are like some tame rabbits she might have eaten them.


These rabbits were at least a couple days old but, not old enough to be hopping around. The 2nd time I checked on them they were starting to get black fur. From what I read the only time baby’s get eaten is if the mother is new and mistakes one for a placenta at birth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

mbirdsley said:


> These rabbits were at least a couple days old but, not old enough to be hopping around. The 2nd time I checked on them they were starting to get black fur. From what I read the only time baby’s get eaten is if the mother is new and mistakes one for a placenta at birth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never seen tame rabbits eat their babies beyond the skin stage.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I've seen it several times. Some females don't seem to like it when you handle their little ones and some don't care. We had one that would bite you if you tried to reach into her nest.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

mbirdsley said:


> Went back today and nothing was there. Just empty nest. I know they were there the next day after and looked in good shape.They weren’t big enough to leave. Something must have gotten them. Nest dosen't look tore up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rabbits unlike hares are naked when born if they had hair when you last saw them chances are they left on their own.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

textox said:


> Rabbits unlike hares are naked when born if they had hair when you last saw them chances are they left on their own.


Could be. I didn’t go over there for about 3 days after that . The nest was not tore apart at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

